# Big mouse update! Lots of pics. :D



## Rhasputin

Welp. I've been cameraless for too long. So here's a pile of pictures of new mice. 

Here's a pic of my latest litter from TWST mice, blue broken banded caraul X Lilac rex:









Are the babies lilacs and a blue? Or are the more tan looking ones champagne?

another picture for colour comparison.









One of the little ones has a headspot. How cute!









Here are some pictures of the more healthy brindles I have produced. They are mixed in with satin, and black-tan genes. It seems to produce a more healthy brindle, that mixing two brindles together. 

Here's the little girl:









One of the brothers









The two brothers together, one who appears to be sable?









And the newest 'brindle' litter. Which actually has absolutely ZERO brindles in it :lol: 









The last litter from my original 'Mystery mouse' pair. I really hope there's a boy and a girl in this litter. I don't know what I'll do if I run out of my special 'mystery mice'! These ones are so wrinkly compared to the other litters. :lol: 
They're about to open their eyes, too! Don't let the lack of fur fool you!









Here's the only interesting babies from a Splashed rex X Black self litter. One is splashed, and the other appears to have dark red eyes, and white fur with POSSIBLE splashes, but they're very very light. The other 6 babies are black selves, who refused to be in focus for any pictures. :lol: 









Here's a clump of mice for your viewing pleasure. :lol: 
The tri (white) buck is from 360 mousery, the blue rex who is running off, is from uh. . . I cannot remember. ):
The two nut-jobs in the back are the blue's offspring. I'm hoping all three of them will happily have babies by the tri buck. 









Here are some fuzzies that I got from my breeder-buddy Denise. They are Mystery buck X tri fuzzy. One is banded, and one is 'hereford'. :lol: 









Another picture of the buck:









These next two, are also Mystery mouse X tri fuzzy, and are both available for adoption. Free if you can pick them up before Rodent fest in October!
For-sale buck numbah-ONE!  









For-sale buck numbah-TWO!  









PHEEEEEW. That's a load of mice.


----------



## SarahC

some real beauties.Love the wavey wonders and would have snapped up the two bucks if distance wasn't a stumbling block.


----------



## moustress

What an interesting bunch of meeces you've got there; from the sublime to the ridiculous!


----------



## WoodWitch

I love them


----------



## WNTMousery

Cuties 

What color are the eyes on the babes in the first few pics? The pink eyed few do look somewhat champagne but the one looks like it almost has a colorpoint in the photos. Lilac always has dark eyes.


----------



## Rhasputin

WNTMousery said:


> Cuties
> 
> What color are the eyes on the babes in the first few pics? The pink eyed few do look somewhat champagne but the one looks like it almost has a colorpoint in the photos. Lilac always has dark eyes.


They all have what looks to be pink eyes. The more grayish one has slightly darker eyes, that I think are going to darken up a bit more. The photo that looks like colorpoint, is just a shadow I think, the babies are 100% solid with the acception of the tiny little headspot on the one. 
It probably also looks darker in that pic, because of the white headspot right above the 'dark' area.


----------



## Rhasputin

Just wanted to update that the two free bucks have been adopted out! Thanks!


----------



## zany_toon

Aww!!! Bucks one and two were beautiful!! I was going to ask if you could post them out to me, I'm pretty sure that saying livestock can't be posted is just a lie because postied don't want to be bitten by the mail they are posting :lol:


----------



## Mymouse

wow the two last bucks on the photos have weird coat but very cute  are they Frizzy coated?


----------



## nuedaimice

Rhasputin, I think the lighter grey one with pink eyes (out of the TwsT mice) is probably a silver.


----------



## Rhasputin

nuedaimice said:


> Rhasputin, I think the lighter grey one with pink eyes (out of the TwsT mice) is probably a silver.


I'm 99% positive it's a lilac, just like the mother. 
It had pink eyes, but they have now darkened to red, where-as the other two stayed pink. It's colour changed a little, it matches the shade of the mother perfectly. Otherwise, I might be prone to agree with you. :lol:

There's ANOTHER litter on the way from those parents. The last ones I'm going to have from that pair. 
We'll see what pops up in that litter. Right now, it looks like all blues.


----------



## nuedaimice

I thought both of those mice were Blue or Blue based... thats why I figured silver.


----------



## Rhasputin

nuedaimice said:


> I thought both of those mice were Blue or Blue based... thats why I figured silver.


Both of the TWST mice? The father is a lovely shade of blue, and the mother is Lilac.


----------



## nuedaimice

UK Lilac or US Lilac? (Is she pink eyed or black eyed)? Makes a bit of a difference.

(I have a daughter out of them that is Lilac - aa/bb/dd genetically)


----------



## Rhasputin

Pink eyed.


----------



## nuedaimice

Muha... OK... LOL


----------



## Rhasputin

I wish they'd have more blues! D<
This newest litter, is going to be the doe's last, and probably the buck's last (since I've pulled a better buck out of the litter for breeding, and the female has had 3-4 litters.)

The litter I brought home from the show was two blues, the next one only had ONE blue, and the last one only has ONE blue! Booooo! D<
Not to mention, the champagnes ended up with the nicest coats! I want blues damnit! GIVE ME NICE COATED BLUES! :roll:


----------

